# Pc gaming opinion



## Falcony31 (18 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes os paso un enlace de un presupuesto por si me dais opinión alguna. Más o menos que se quede en el mismo presupuesto. 
Gracias


			https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/30F03731F


----------



## FerentZ (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas, aplica la plantilla para ayudarte mejor https://foros.profesionalreview.com...icitar-configuracion-de-pc-uso-obligatorio.3/


----------



## Falcony31 (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas, no he utilizado la plantilla porque solo es para que me den opinion del presupuesto del enlace. Es para ver si lo veis bien o en base al presupuesto cambiarías algo del mismo. Gracias


----------



## FerentZ (20 Abr 2022)

Por eso mismo se solicita aplicar la plantilla, para poder tener un rango de precios a los que modificarte el presupuesto y en base a los usos que le vas a dar.
asi sin saber no se si vas a editar videos o jugar, si vas a editar, el i7 bien, si vas a jugar, no es necesario y se pueda mirar otras piezas, asi a ciegas no puedo ayudarte correctamente


----------



## Falcony31 (20 Abr 2022)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PCComponentes, 
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: juegos, edición videos
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... 1500 Euros.
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?*NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... Torre estilo gaming
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es... MSI Geforce rtx 3060 12gb
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?...no
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...no
¿Quiero periféricos?... No
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución... Monitor 2k
Muchas gracias


----------



## FerentZ (21 Abr 2022)

Monitor incluido en los 1500€?
el presupuesto que pasas al principio no lo incluye


----------



## Falcony31 (21 Abr 2022)

El monitor ya lo tengo. No hace falta ningún periférico. Gracias


----------



## FerentZ (21 Abr 2022)

El problema que le veo al de intel es que se calientan mucho y necesitas mejor refrigeracion y por tanto una caja mas grande, esto aumenta el presupuesto 
sin embargo con AMD y 50€ mas, puedes optar con buen equipo y grafica superior, sino, se deja la anterior, www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/Dc5764395


----------



## Falcony31 (21 Abr 2022)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Si no te importa me podrías poner la configuración con Intel?. Aunque suba un poco de precio, gracias de ante mano


----------



## FerentZ (21 Abr 2022)

aqui tienes www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/017655E30 con 3060 ti, sino, se puede bajar


----------



## Falcony31 (21 Abr 2022)

Siento ser pesado, pero es mejor grafica la msi ventus que la gaming x?. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## FerentZ (22 Abr 2022)

Ventus es gama mas "sencilla" digamos, no tienen RGB pero cumplen perfectamente, tuve la versión ventus en la rtx 2080 Super e iba estupendamente.
pero en este caso estamos comparando una 3060 vs 3060 ti, la cual, si, da mas rendimiento y es superior.


----------



## Falcony31 (22 Abr 2022)

Pero la gama gaming se supone mejores a la gama ventus, no? O cual sería el orden de las gamas? Gracias


----------



## Falcony31 (22 Abr 2022)

Estas gráfica *MSI GeForce RTX 3060 GAMING X 12GB GDDR6 es mejor o peor que MSI RTX 3060 TI VENTUS 2X OC V1 LHR 8GB GDDR6
Esa es mi pregunta más concreta. Gracias *


----------



## FerentZ (22 Abr 2022)

a eso exactamente es a lo que me referia, la 3060ti es una grafica superior a la 3060
después en cada modelo están las gamas ventus, gaming entre otras, ahí la diferencia es de frecuencias, refrigeración, rgb entre otras cosas. 
puedes ver la comparativa aqui








						NVIDIA RTX 3060 VS RTX 3060 Ti: ¿hay una gran diferencia?
					

Analizamos el rendimiento de la NVIDIA RTX 3060 vs RTX 3060 Ti. ✅ Un interesante duelo en la gama media: ¿merece más la pena la versión Ti?



					www.profesionalreview.com


----------



## Falcony31 (22 Abr 2022)

Gracias por tu respuesta, ya me he aclarado.


----------



## Falcony31 (26 Abr 2022)

Otra duda que tengo, merece la pena poner esta gráfica *MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti GAMING Z TRIO LHR 8GB GDDR6 en vez de MSI RTX 3060 TI VENTUS 2X OC V1 LHR 8GB GDDR6
Gracias *


----------



## Falcony31 (26 Abr 2022)

Y estos otros como los ves? https://www.pccomponentes.com/pccom-gold-intel-core-i5-12600k-16gb-1tb-ssd-rtx3060ti









						PC gaming | OMEN GT21-0046NS, HP Intel® Core™ i7-12700K, 32GB RAM, 1TB SSD y 1TB HDD, RTX™ 3070 Ti, Sin sistema operativo, Negro
					

PC gaming - OMEN GT21-0046NS, HP Intel® Core™ i7-12700K, 32GB RAM, 1TB SSD y 1TB HDD, RTX™ 3070 Ti, Sin sistema operativo, Negr




					www.mediamarkt.es


----------



## FerentZ (26 Abr 2022)

Falcony31 dijo:


> Otra duda que tengo, merece la pena poner esta gráfica *MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti GAMING Z TRIO LHR 8GB GDDR6 en vez de MSI RTX 3060 TI VENTUS 2X OC V1 LHR 8GB GDDR6
> Gracias *


Mas de 100€ de diferencia por luces y poco mas? no gracias, encima es vendedor externo, no de la propia Pccom, con los precios bajando poco a poco, no pagaria mas de 550 por una 3060 ti






Falcony31 dijo:


> Y estos otros como los ves? https://www.pccomponentes.com/pccom-gold-intel-core-i5-12600k-16gb-1tb-ssd-rtx3060ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 soibre los premontados... y los HP, me reservo los comentarios, nunca enseñan fotos de como es su interior salvo que busques en reviews o alguien que lo haya comprado, porque lo ves y suelen dar pena en cuanto a los componentes basicos que ponen

y el de pccom es inferior, siendo mas caro al que te puse


----------



## Falcony31 (26 Abr 2022)

Perfecto, ya estoy decidido por el i7 con la 3060 ti. Solo una pregunta más, al darle a verificar compatibilidad me sale esto:
Incompatiblidad detectada

Hemos detectado los componentes necesarios para montar varios pcs iguales. Recuerda añadir tantos servicios de montaje y testeo como equipos a montar.

Que significa eso? Y para añadirle otro disco duro que le pondrías? 
Gracias por todo


----------



## FerentZ (27 Abr 2022)

comprueba si sin querer no te salen dos componentes de la misma pieza, yo he pulsado comprobar compatibilidad con el link que puse y sale todo bien.
disco duro de que te refieres, almacenamiento de datos? pondria uno externo y conectaria cuando necesite, salvo que necesites el acceso siempre


----------

